# R The Pod And Chariotonschedule?



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Howdy Frank.

Just wondering if the LIS Pod and Chariot are on schedule?

Any ideas as to when they will be available?



High Regards,
BP


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Actually the Pod is ahead of schedule. The Chariot is hard to say at this point, it will be close to the scheduled date. Prototypes on both have been long finished, and both are being tooled as I type.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Awesome!!! Another couple of models that we're looking forward to!!

Sorry, what scale are these, again?? I don't seem to recall seeing that before, but I could have missed it easily enough.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

They are both 1/24 scale.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Ah! Thanks, Frank! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Moebius said:


> Actually the Pod is ahead of schedule. The Chariot is hard to say at this point, it will be close to the scheduled date. Prototypes on both have been long finished, and both are being tooled as I type.


 

*YES!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

It just occurred to me; isn't 1/24 scale the same for the Lunar Models 2' Jupiter II?
HOO-HAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! LM even has FIGURES for it!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Seaview said:


> It just occurred to me; isn't 1/24 scale the same for the Lunar Models 2' Jupiter II?
> HOO-HAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! LM even has FIGURES for it!


I think their figures are scaled for their 16" Jupiter II (which they list as 1/35 scale). The figure set is *not* included with either version and just to confuse the issue a little further, the figure set is listed as 1/35 scale as well, but in reality is 1/48 - 1/50 scale.

I'm already looking into converting/sculpting figures for Moebius' new kits, but I won't lock myself into any one idea till I have the kits in hand.

Man, I haven't been this wound up over a model since Polar's J2!!! Kudos to Frank!!!:woohoo:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Modeler-nerd life has never been so sweet as now 

I'm happy!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I do believe that there are a few 1/24th scale styrene figures on the market,also a few resin ones made by Jimmy Flintstone.Would modifying them to Lost in Space figures,in order to save time,be possible by a fairly skilled sculptor.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I do believe that figures would add a lot of life to the Charriot.Could Moebius reconsider,and include figures with the Charriot.How many of you guys would be willing to accept a reasonnable delay and pay somewhat more for a Charriot with figures.By the way Frank,what would be a fair estimate on the time delay and price difference if the Robinsons and Dr.Smith figures would be included.Of course,a seperate project with these figures would be great,but the chances of that happening might be too slim.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Don't forget that there may be extra expense involved in licensing the likenesses of the actors for those figures.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Don't forget that there may be extra expense involved in licensing the likenesses of the actors for those figures.


I've never discussed likeness rights on the figures, but I don't think it would be a problem. At this point, it really wouldn't be feasible to go back and do figures. Honestly, tooling costs would be too much for what the figures are. If the 2 kits sell well enough, we'll reconsider figures and make them available on their own.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Moebius said:


> I've never discussed likeness rights on the figures, but I don't think it would be a problem. At this point, it really wouldn't be feasible to go back and do figures. Honestly, tooling costs would be too much for what the figures are. If the 2 kits sell well enough, we'll reconsider figures and make them available on their own.


Oh, that's great news then! It'd be terrific to have the family, robot, Bloop, and Carrot Man released as a separate set.:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have little doubt that some intrepid garage kitter will grace us with a parka-clad Robinson Family for the Chariot.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

At a pretty price no doubt.

Huzz


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Another idea would be to increase the size of the present Aurora Robinson family from 1/32 to 1/24th scale in the mold.Like Polar lights did with The Hulk and Spiderman from 1/12th scale to 1/8th scale.


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello guys

The supposed 1/35 Lunar Models figures of the Robinsons are more around 1/40. One of the standing men measure 1.835 in. , so do the maths..... Apart from enlarging the masters, I wouldn't touch the badly cast, bad resin production..... Anyway, in 1/24 the figures will be nearly two times bigger, newly done and detailed ones would be best. The questions are ; In what position do we want them ?.... Some will say standing, others sitting and some will want them in movement.... Now about the clothes ; The Chariot wasn't only seen during the first season and clothes varied a lot in the 3 seasons of the show. Plus , will the clothes seen in the first two seasons would fit with the Space Pod seen only in the third..... In that case will we need a second set of figures for the Pod ?......

What a lot of fun in perspective, I am just waiting for the 2 Moebius kits release to trow my 2 Lunar ones in the trash.......


A very anticipating Gaétan


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Yes I agree.We are lucky indeed.Nevertheless,it was worth investigating the reasons for not including the figures.It would have been a great addition to the Charriot though.


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello guys

I just went back to look at my LIS Lunar Model Figures. After re-examination, they are not so bad. The masters must have been nice but the crappy molding and resin makes it hard on the details. I have the old 1990 version.....

Gaétan


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

man the first season eps where they do a lot of exploring with the chariot are some of my favorites . 
i am really looking forward to getting one of these !! 
hb


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I must be getting senile! I just remembered, I did the drawings for the "Space Family#3" kit for Lunar Models back when Mike Evans what at the helm, and see that the kit is still available. This is the set with the family in their first-season priplanus uniforms and has Prof. Robinson wearing his helmet, jacket and jet pack.
What I was referring to in my original post is the LM "Space Family #4" set, which is described as "Figures for 24" Jupiter 2. Robot not included." Nothing ventured, nothing gained; I think I'll get them and create a nice little Chariot campsite diorama, featuring this beauty from Frank. :thumbsup:


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello seaview

I didn't remember having heard about 1/24 figures from Lunar Models. So I went to their website and it is there but no pictures. I would absolutely want to see a ''good and sizeable'' photo of it before even thinking of buying..... 

Monster in Motions list a family set supposed to go with ''1/24 Jupiter 2, chariot and pod'' *but* the pictures are from the old 1/35 (1/40) set.....


Anyone got pictures of the 1/24 figures by Lunar Models??

Gaétan


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Forgive me if this question has already been asked, I may have missed it if it was but is are there any plans to produce a version of the Jupiter 2 in 1/24th scale? Understandably this may be difficult as it would be an enormous kit. If so, which versions may be considered? Crashed, landing legs extended, etc?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

gaetan said:


> Hello seaview
> 
> I didn't remember having heard about 1/24 figures from Lunar Models. So I went to their website and it is there but no pictures. I would absolutely want to see a ''good and sizeable'' photo of it before even thinking of buying.....
> 
> ...


The 1/24 figures Lunar Offered or Offers, are just recasts of the figures that came with the Mattel " Switch and Go Playset".

Sometimes, you can find the Recasts on Evilbay. IMHO, they aren't worth the price.

You guys would be better off either waiting for someone to make a set, or customize a set of 1/25 figures yourself!!!

Regards,
BP


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

JeffG said:


> Forgive me if this question has already been asked, I may have missed it if it was but is are there any plans to produce a version of the Jupiter 2 in 1/24th scale?


Nope.

And like I keep saying, my display shelves are 12" deep. I can't really build anything that wont' fit on that.


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for having answered my query, Beatlepaul. Last week, I found some pics on Flickr that goes in the same sense. A collector posted pics of a Chariot, Pod and Jupiter2 that he's scratchbuilt in 1/24 and he has ''Switch and Go ''figures labeled as 1/24 with it .... Are you the poster of these pics on Flickr ?

Gaétan


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

John P said:


> Nope.
> 
> And like I keep saying, my display shelves are 12" deep. I can't really build anything that wont' fit on that.


 
Time to get bigger shelves.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

beatlepaul said:


> The 1/24 figures Lunar Offered or Offers, are just recasts of the figures that came with the Mattel " Switch and Go Playset".
> 
> Sometimes, you can find the Recasts on Evilbay. IMHO, they aren't worth the price.
> 
> ...


 
Well, in the tradition of "trust but verify", I'll telephone Randy directly and ask him. If they are recasts of the Switch-n-go playset, you just saved me $70, for which I thank you kindly, Mr. McCartney. 
If not, I'll report it back here on this forum. And yes, MIM just shows the picture of the 1/35th scale Space family, just as LM shows the pic of the 24" Jupiter II build-up in their ad for the 16.5" version. Ya just gotta love these cost-saving measures on the part of web masters.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Seaview said:


> Well, in the tradition of "trust but verify", I'll telephone Randy directly and ask him. If they are recasts of the Switch-n-go playset, you just saved me $70, for which I thank you kindly, Mr. McCartney.
> If not, I'll report it back here on this forum. And yes, MIM just shows the picture of the 1/35th scale Space family, just as LM shows the pic of the 24" Jupiter II build-up in their ad for the 16.5" version. Ya just gotta love these cost-saving measures on the part of web masters.


Your very welcome Sir.:thumbsup:

I wanted the set for my 24" Sci Fi Metropolis Jupiter two, a couple years ago.

I sent an E-Mail to Randy to check out the Figures. I asked him if they were Just Recasts of the "Switch And Go" Figures. He told me yes.

For $70. I told him to forget it.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Moebius said:


> Actually the Pod is ahead of schedule. The Chariot is hard to say at this point, it will be close to the scheduled date. Prototypes on both have been long finished, and both are being tooled as I type.


So did the bleprints come in handy?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

> So did the bleprints come in handy?


Not so much, but the bl*u*eprints sure would have.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The plans were quite useful...one set was the same as plans we already had and the other set was quite useful to check details of the plans we had.
We got help from a number of sources in developing the kit.

Dave


----------

